# Building the Koryak - a rare kayak replica



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

This boat was commissioned as a display of the frame only, so it won't be skinned. I might shrink wrap it however and give it a quick try just to see if I can stay upright! Anyway, here is the video I made of the process, as well as information about other skin on frame replica builds.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

as usual, Paul, an excellent project !!
the two colors of stain was a good choice - it definitely makes a difference.

.


----------



## phaelax (Dec 24, 2018)

chicken tried to take your sinew, lol


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

phaelax said:


> chicken tried to take your sinew, lol


It's a constant battle.


----------



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm a sucker for listening to someone who knows what he's talking about. A character flaw of mine. Learned a lot. Nice job.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread, that is some really interesting work. I would have loved to see a video with all the details but realize it would have taken you forever to video a complete IN detail video. I really did enjoy your build a lot. I made a scale model of a strip canoe that was about 4 foot long a few years back and loved every minute of it. There is a lot involved that doesn't show in those builds.

Did you make your rubber bands or did you buy them? What was the orignal skin on your kayak? By the way, I liked your chickens also, kinda made me feel like I was back up home. I would have to give you 5 stars out of five on your build.


----------

